# ADA vs flourite vs ???



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all, I have kept planted tanks off and on in the past and am now getting the urge to get back into things and am starting to lurk in the forums trying to figure out the latest and greatest. Its amazing how much trends seem to change in just a couple of years time. One thing that appears to be different this time around is the substrate du jour appears to be ADA aquasoil. A couple of years ago when I was participating, flourite was the substrate of choice. Anyways, I have been digging through the forums and am seeing lots of folks are excited about Aquasoil and powersand. My question is, can anyone point me to an Aquasoil primer. I have basic questions on the process, quantities required, best place to buy, etc. I'm also interested in why flourite seems to have lost favor with the planted tank wizards  


Thanks,
Will


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Aqua Design Amano USA/ADGshop.com- now available in the U.S.A, prouldy offered by Aquarium Design Group. The finest planted aquarium products.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Will,

The trend away from Flourite can be explained by the improved growth reports by those who have used Aquasoil. The fact that Aquasoil leeched nutrients to the water column over time verses Flourite limited ability to do so is very appealing. Also Aquasoil doesn't require rinsing like flouite.

Anyways, in addition Aquasoil used alone (without powersand) is the growing trend.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yep. I ordered a bunch of bags of ADA AS w/o PS to use in my 40 gal. breeder. =)

Had to take the plunge!


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I went to ADGs website and it appears like I would need 6 or 7 9-liter bags of Aquasoil for my 120. Does this sound right?


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

tefsom85 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I went to ADGs website and it appears like I would need 6 or 7 9-liter bags of Aquasoil for my 120. Does this sound right?


I'm assuming that your 120Gal has a footprint of 72"x24", if that's the case then you'll need 9 bags of the AS.

Aqua Soil Amazonia


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

My tank is 48"x24". I went back and looked at the info. I hadn't paid attention to the dimensions and had only looked at the gallon info. Looking again it now looks like I would need 6 or 7 bags.

Attached is a quick and dirty graph for quantities required based on the info provided from the catalog page.


----------

